# Big Dog Shootout



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*VW Bug*

I did this VW Bug for the shootout, it is on a Dash chassis with the 3 lamination armature. I was too lazy to move the front axle to the short wheelbase location for just this one race. When I tried the car out I was having so much fun with it that it was hard to put the car away.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rich that is a beauty ..... Nice work


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a new Whelen Modified body for the Shootout, I use Resin Dude bodies for that class and I thought that I could get one to sit a little lower.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are my four Whelen Modifieds all ready for the banked slider oval! Everyone is invited to drop in and watch the races, in addition we always have loaner cars and controllers available for people that would like to race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*

January 17, 2016
Big Dog Shootout
Juniper Raceway - Southbridge, Mass.
HOCOC Sanctioned
NSC Sportsman
Pos. Driver State Car #
1 Richard Dumas CT. 88
2 Al Perschilli RI 3
3 Ron DeRoche RI 21
4 Ed Bianchi MA. 73
5 Gerry Cullan MA. 18
6 Dominic Gardner MA. 93
7 Butch Smock RI 6
8 Cody Brewer MA. 18X

Open Competition Gravity
Pos. Driver Car #
1 Ed Bianchi 0
2 Gerry Cullan 00
3 Al Perschilli 29 
4 Ron DeRoche 21

VW Bug Mini Stocks 
Pos. Driver Car #
1 Richard Dumas 1X
2 Ron Deroche 0
3 Ed Bianchi 78
4 Gerry Cullan 5

Jalopies
Pos. Driver Car #
1 Al Perschilli V8
2 Butch Smock 0
3 Cody Brewer 7
4 Dominic Gardner 55

Modifieds
Pos. Driver Car #
1 Cody Brewer 23
2 Dominic Gardner 99
3 Gerry Cullan 9


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

New drivers!









Sportsman field.









Sportsman podium.









Open Competition podium.









VW Bugs podium.









Jalopy podium.









Whelen Modified podium.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Congrats on your two wins, Rich...

Looks like some fun racin' y'all had... Good to see young folks
involved, also...

Love the Bugs & Jalopies... Who made the #87 VW body*?*...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Possibly Dash made that body, the Auto World Bug has a short wheelbase and the Dash Bug has a long wheelbase. I might remember to inquire.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did check on that body, it was indeed by Dash.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thank you very much for checking on that... Greatly appreciated...
.


----------

